# April Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 April 2008)

Welcome to the April stock tipping competition everyone!  

This month's competition is once again proudly sponsored by IG Markets, Australia's original CFD provider. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. If you're looking to start with CFDs be sure to visit IG Markets and see how they can help you!*

As usual there were some entrants who didn't qualify for the competition because they did not meet the entry criteria for one reason or another. If you feel as though you have been left out unfairly please contact me via PM.

Could all qualifying entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: ASF Stock Competition Leaderboard

Feel free to discuss the competition in this thread as the month progresses. 

Best of luck to all entrants! 


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## bigdog (1 April 2008)

Joe,

There have been a few entries missed including myself (posting 6)
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=275818&postcount=6

There were 86 postings and only 79 entries!

I note that the other very early postings have also not been included!!!


----------



## Joe Blow (1 April 2008)

bigdog said:


> Joe,
> 
> There have been a few entries missed including myself (posting 6)
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=275818&postcount=6
> ...




Hi bigdog,

Some people didn't qualify for this month's competition, but yours is there. You are currently #21 with MEO.


----------



## Agentm (1 April 2008)

does it take some time for the sp to register on the comp?  currently TNC is up for the day but says 0.00 in the comp column... cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (1 April 2008)

Agentm said:


> does it take some time for the sp to register on the comp?  currently TNC is up for the day but says 0.00 in the comp column... cheers




There is a 20-30 minute delay but I am getting a 17.65% return on the competition leaderboard for TNC. Currently in 3rd place.


----------



## Aargh! (1 April 2008)

Hi Joe,

Just noticed Birdster has chosen EXM as have I. I'm pretty sure I got in there first?

Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (1 April 2008)

Aargh! said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Just noticed Birdster has chosen EXM as have I. I'm pretty sure I got in there first?
> 
> Cheers




Indeed you did.

Sorry Birdster!


----------



## Kelpie (7 April 2008)

I noticed that my ticker , for MCW, doesn't seem to be updating. Still on price @1 April! I see there are a few others with the same isse.


----------



## The Mint Man (8 April 2008)

Kelpie said:


> I noticed that my ticker , for MCW, doesn't seem to be updating. Still on price @1 April! I see there are a few others with the same isse.




Yes, I am having the same problem. Joe said it's a problem with Yahoo! updating it.
I've picked RAT which as of right now is actually up 60% (earlier this morning was up almost 80%) so looking good

Cheers


----------



## Kelpie (8 April 2008)

Thanks for that Mint Man, sounds like it's out of our hands then. Let's hope it updates at least on 30th April.... or maybe not if our stocks take a dive before then!


----------



## The Mint Man (8 April 2008)

If your in a winning position by the EOM then I'm sure Joe will take that into account even if its not updated. Although for the people in the top 3 positions, it would suck to think you have won only to find out that you in fact have not, haha

Cheers


----------



## justjohn (8 April 2008)

What about my lottery ticket minty it goes on where you finish on the table ........I might get you some lemons as well


----------



## Dezza (21 April 2008)

Why did I trust PSA?! 

Not going anywhere this month...Oh well, there's always May.


----------



## AnDy62 (29 April 2008)

C'mon AHI! Hold up for one more day buddy...


----------



## legs (30 April 2008)

AnDy62 said:


> C'mon AHI! Hold up for one more day buddy...




sorry dude but AFG has a rocket up its ass...lol CAN I CASH IN NOW>>>..lol


----------



## AnDy62 (30 April 2008)

legs said:


> sorry dude but AFG has a rocket up its ass...lol CAN I CASH IN NOW>>>..lol




Nooooo! Pipped, ah well, damn you AFG couldn't you have waited to tomorrow to shoot up :


----------



## Joe Blow (1 May 2008)

A very hearty congratulations to legs and AnDy62 for taking out first and second place in the April competition! 

Could both please contact me via PM regarding their prizes. 

Here are the final results for the April competition:


----------



## JTLP (1 May 2008)

Good to see me finishing up on -100%.

Is there a booby prize?


----------



## Miner (1 May 2008)

Looking into experts return I wish in my real stock investment would have returned at least similar to what happened my fictitious investment in stock tipping.

Thanks to all the participants.
Regards


----------

